# The Official 1/31-2/1 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote by accuweather.com



> Another winter storm may threaten the East this weekend. Late this week a storm will develop along the Gulf Coast and move northward into the Ohio Valley before weakening. At the same time, high pressure over eastern Canada will funnel cold air into the East Coast, while a second storm forms off the coast of the Carolinas. Once this second storm forms, it will intensify as it moves northward and, depending on the exact track of the storm, could cause snow and ice problems from the Appalachian Mountains to New England this coming weekend. Please refer to AccuWeather.com this week for updates on this potential storm threat.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Another Nor' Easter This Weekend?*



			
				Zand said:
			
		

> Quote by accuweather.com
> 
> 
> 
> > Another winter storm may threaten the East this weekend. Late this week a storm will develop along the Gulf Coast and move northward into the Ohio Valley before weakening. At the same time, high pressure over eastern Canada will funnel cold air into the East Coast, while a second storm forms off the coast of the Carolinas. Once this second storm forms, it will intensify as it moves northward and, depending on the exact track of the storm, could cause snow and ice problems from the Appalachian Mountains to New England this coming weekend. Please refer to AccuWeather.com this week for updates on this potential storm threat.


We can only pray it happens..


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh, man oh man. If it does, I'm gonna be already at someplace to ski.
Tortured grammar or not.


----------



## dmc (Jan 24, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Oh, man oh man. If it does, I'm gonna be already at someplace to ski..



That sounds like a really good plan!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2005)

Let's get it on! :beer:


----------



## rotorite86 (Jan 25, 2005)

I am all for it! Of course, how isn't? Hopefully this one will stretch farther North than the "Blizzard of 2005" did.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2005)

:beer: More *SNOW*!!! :beer:


----------



## dmc (Jan 25, 2005)

rotorite86 said:
			
		

> I am all for it! Of course, how isn't? Hopefully this one will stretch farther North than the "Blizzard of 2005" did.



I hope it goes exactly like the one last week...

A quick clip from Sunday afternoon...
http://www.powderhound.org/VIDEO/2005/Hunter_01-23-05_CK.avi


----------



## hammer (Jan 25, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> I hope it goes exactly like the one last week...


The amount of snow from the last blizzard was great, but the timing could have been a little better.

How about a little earlier?  Not all of us can skip work on a Monday to go skiing.

I guess further north would also be nice...


----------



## dmc (Jan 25, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sunday was the POW day in NYS...  So the timing was awesome!!
I rode 2' of fresh and went to work the next day.. With a smile!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 25, 2005)

From NOAA:

LATE THIS COMING WEEKEND OR EARLY NEXT WEEK: THERE IS THE POSSIBLITY
WE WILL BE FEELING THE FIRST INFLUENCE OF WHAT MAY BECOME A LARGE
STRONG SLOW MOVING COASTAL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM.  THE POSSIBLITY OF
THIS IS ONLY ABOUT 30 PERCENT AT THIS TIME WITH ITS ARRIVAL DATE EVEN
MORE IN DOUBT. WE PREFER ANOTHER DAY OR 2 OF MODEL CONFIRMATION
BEFORE WE ENTERTAIN THE LIKELIHOOD OF ANOTHER FORMIDABLE SYSTEM.  FOR
THOSE WHO NEED TO PLAN THESE CONSIDERATIONS...IT MAY BE WORTHWHILE TO
CHECK BACK WEDNESDAY FOR CONTINUITY ON THE POSSIBLITY.


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/data/foreca...cal_place1=Boston&product1=WINTER+STORM+WATCH

Read that as "Uhmmm, maybe."


----------



## dmc (Jan 25, 2005)

The difference is this storm is predicted to be SLOW...  More snow!!!


*Slow and low that is the tempo.... *


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Sunday was the POW day in NYS...  So the timing was awesome!! I rode 2' of fresh and went to work the next day.. With a smile!!!



 , but I went to work yesterday half asleep. Man was I spent!


----------



## hammer (Jan 25, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Sunday was the POW day in NYS...  So the timing was awesome!!
> I rode 2' of fresh and went to work the next day.. With a smile!!!


Glad to hear you had a great time!  :beer: 

How about sharing with those of us to the east for the next one?   :wink:


----------



## dmc (Jan 25, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as I get dumped on - I'll share...

Remember... There are NO friends on a POW day....


----------



## subdude (Jan 25, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> The difference is this storm is predicted to be SLOW...  More snow!!!
> 
> 
> *Slow and low that is the tempo.... *



The other thing about this compared to this past weekends storm is this one is what is known as a 'Double Barrel" Low. A Low will form off the Carolina coast shoot up the Eastern Seaboard followed by another Low forming off the VA coast. The warmer air will penetrate along the coast creating snow/ice/rain events along the immediate coast while N and W of the the Low gets the jackpot. These Lows shoot right into the Gulf of Maine and New England ski areas get walloped.  :beer: It's still too early to predict models are changing every 12hrs but some of them are in agreement with the DB scenario for Sun/Mon. Cross your fingers.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2005)

THERE IS A GOOD CHANCE OF A SIGNIFICANT SLOW MOVING COASTAL STORM
NEXT WEEK. THE POSSIBLITY HAS INCREASED TO 50 PERCENT. THIS SYSTEM
COULD BE FORMIDABLE.  FOR THOSE WHO NEED TO PLAN THESE
CONSIDERATIONS...THIS STORM COULD BRING SUBSTANTIAL PRECIPITATION AND
WIND TO PARTS OF THE REGION.


Setting up for a mid-week blow, it looks like. Today's snow may put Boston of teh 110 year old January record. Yowza!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 26, 2005)

Send this storm to the White's please.  Just 1 storm Please.  At least alot of snow making taking place.


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like a monday to Tuesday event now...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Send this storm to the White's please.  Just 1 storm Please.  At least alot of snow making taking place.



I concur.  Having 3' of snow in the flatlands does the ski areas no good except to bring people north because they 'perceive' that there is snow in the mtns.  

With the weather pattern being as it is, I guess I am happy that we do have passes to Pat's as opposed to a more northern locale.


----------



## JD (Jan 27, 2005)

weatherunderground is saying this one will go south of us AGAIN!  Still a ways off but Christ, give us one, just ONE storm this year.


----------



## beswift (Jan 27, 2005)

Right now, I have 6" to 8" of fresh light powder on my deck, and it is still falling.  Is it the tailend of a Nor'Easter, the start of a trend or the beginning of the next ice age?  It seems like it hasn't stopped snowing for a week.  I'm waxing with green for today.  The Cardinal has taken the bottle feeder over and sits royally even with the snow falling.  What a stunning sight.  I wonder if you turkeys would look as impressive in your snowsuits.


----------



## JD (Jan 27, 2005)

When I was a kid, I used to snipe the bird feeder with my BB gun.  My grand parents would be sitting in the breakfast nook eating grape fruit, looking out in the freshly whitened winter landscape, and dead birds would be collecting in the snow underneath the feeder.  Chicadees were my favorite target, one shot, one kill.  

Cardinals wee too tough, I'd plug 'em, but they'd fly away anyway....no fun in that! :blink:    :-?  :dunce:


----------



## subdude (Jan 27, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Looks like a monday to Tuesday event now...



Correct, looking like a Mon-Tues event. Looking at the models for 3-5 days out there an outside chance that this storm could stall but all the ingredients have to work perfect. If ridging takes place in the PJ (Polar Jet) there's the possibility that the storm to could cutoff from the flow and just sit out in the ocean and stall creating a 48-72hr storm. Dumping 2-4ft in places. Of course this is only if all the ingedients fall together at the same time. Either way there should be another storm for New England early next week.  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I renamed the thread. Fingers crossed...


----------



## skijay (Jan 27, 2005)

I hope what I am hearing about milder air & this storm are incorrect.  If any NCP comes from this think of the damage people could have to their homes.  I have huge snow drifts on my roof on the south side from the Saturday / Sunday storm.  It looks to be about 3 feet on the edges.

I know first hand what happens when there is a large amount of snow on a roof and the rain comes.  $6,000 later I had a new roof.  The roofer that installed the orignal roof when the house was built cut corners that showed up during a snow/rain storm.


----------



## hammer (Jan 27, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> I know first hand what happens when there is a large amount of snow on a roof and the rain comes.  $6,000 later I had a new roof.  The roofer that installed the original roof when the house was built cut corners that showed up during a snow/rain storm.


Do you have a warranty on the new roof?  I had my roof shingles replaced last year (they did it in 10 degree weather!) and the place I went with has a warranty that I hope will cover me if I have problems.


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 27, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> The roofer that installed the orignal roof when the house was built cut corners that showed up during a snow/rain storm.




A sketchy roofer cutting corners???  Come on now I dont believe it...  :roll:


----------



## MTnative (Jan 28, 2005)

http://hurricane.accuweather.com/adcbin/public/headlines.asp?iws=5


----------



## JD (Jan 28, 2005)

That snow line pisses me off! :angry:


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2005)

JD said:
			
		

> That snow line pisses me off! :angry:


Whoa! That timing and track certainly changed. Is this still the same storm orginially predicted for next Monday/Tuesday?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 28, 2005)

That's a pretty massive change just from this morning. NOAA still says "I dunno", though, so there's some hope.


----------



## subdude (Jan 28, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> That's a pretty massive change just from this morning. NOAA still says "I dunno", though, so there's some hope.



This storm is a miss for New England this weekend the Mid-Atlantic will hit the jackpot on this one before the storm goes out to sea. However, early next week New England could see a significant snowfall Tues-Wed time frame still way to early to tell.


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has been a very confusing meteorlogical event...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 28, 2005)

My brain hurts now. I think I'll just go home and dream of making turns all weekend. yes, yes I will.


----------



## JD (Jan 28, 2005)

I recomend that we collectively stop looking at projections further then 4 days out.  I just can't take it anymore. :blink:  :blink:


----------



## Zand (Jan 30, 2005)

This storm is a flop, but an ocean storm may back in on Thursday, so we can keep our eyes peeled.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2005)

JD said:
			
		

> I recomend that we collectively stop looking at projections further then 4 days out.  I just can't take it anymore. :blink:  :blink:


Agreed. If anything I won't rename threads until there's a more imminent chance of them materializing...


----------

